# black forest



## pappajohn (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi To All,
Has Anyone 'done' Germany's Black Forest Or Saxon Switzerland Area's? Daft Question I Suppose.
We Are Thinking Of Going Next Year And Would Like Any Suggestions As To Stellplatz Or Even Official Sites In These Area's.
We Do Prefer To Eat Out And Get Wasted In The Local Hostels(saves On Air Fresheners In The Van)so Would Prefer Sites Within Spitting Distance Of Towns/villages. 
Cheers,
John.


----------



## jann (Nov 30, 2006)

*Germany*

Try www.bdauncey.ic24.net/germany.htm There is quite a list of stellplatz.All written in English.,with details of any that charge.


----------



## pappajohn (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks very much jann
looks like an excellent website which i will study in depth.
photos as well, very impressed,


----------



## voxol51 (Dec 1, 2006)

Whilst rallying in Germany a couple of years back we took 2 days out to tour the black forest and visit Rheinfall.

To easiest (and enjoyable) way to see the black forest is to follow the german 'clock road' tour:-

http://www.deutscheuhrenstrasse.de/wirueberunsen.htm

(click on how to find us, then click route.)

If you follow the 'clock road', whilst in the south eastern corner detour off to Rheinfall, just over the border in Switzerland:-

http://www.tompgalvin.com/places/ch/rheinfall.htm

You won't regret the clock tour or Rheinfall, both unbelievable.

Voxy.


----------



## voxol51 (Dec 1, 2006)

Oops, forgot, there is overnight motorhome parking in a carpark on the north side of the river at Rheinfall. If I remember rightly it was €3 overnight and €7 during the day.

There are various wild camping spots and campsites along the clock tour route. The area around Titisee Lake is especially scenic with plenty of campsites to chose from.

Voxy


----------



## pappajohn (Dec 5, 2006)

very interesting and worth looking at a bit closer when we plan a route.
thanks voxy.


----------



## terry1956 (Dec 13, 2006)

*did the trip*

Hi there, did this trip June of this year, and had a great time. Lots to look at and looks to see. We wild camp, will thats wild camp in germany in their almost free sites around 4 to 5 euros for the night. and I was a able to partake of some very good german beer with out the fear of the police pulling me over etc.
Had a great time, and planning to do again next year. If I was you make sure you take some swimming trucks as most of these sites are near sports centres, and the swimming great. enjoy
terry


----------

